# 2010 Jay (Florida) Peanut Festival



## lwblumjr

Hi all,

I just wanted to let anyone nearby know that this coming weekend is the Jay Peanut Festival just South of Jay, Florida. My dad and I usually display a couple of his tractors there. This year we are taking his Ford 961 and his 8N. The other tractors there belong to the farm's owner. He was formerly the owner of the local John Deere dealer so he has mostly John Deere tractors on display. Some visitors complained about all the green and yellow tractors so he bought some other brands and restored them, too. My dad's tractors are usually the only Fords there and still draw quite a few lookers in that see of green and yellow.

It's Peanut Festival time at Gabbart Farm | farm, festival, october - News - Santa Rosa Press Gazette

Also, the last Saturday in October is the Old Time Farm Days show in Greenville, Alabama: 

"October 30, 2010:
Old Time Farm Day, Greenville, AL. 9:00 AM to 4:00 PM, mule plowing teams, pedal tractor races, boot races, quilting and farm animals, farm tractor display. Demonstrations of blacksmith, gristmill and basket making will transport you to the past. Bring your folding chairs. Located at 2828 Sandcut Road, Greenville, AL - 4 mi. west of I-65
Contact: Carey Thompson (334) 382-2295, Eddie Branum (334) 382-3523 or Ron Warner (334) 382-2571".

Old Time Farm Day - Greenville, Alabama

My dad and I will also be displaying his Ford 961 and his 8N there. Come if you can!


----------



## lwblumjr

*Jay Peanut Festival pictures*

Hi all,

Here's a link to pictures from the 2010 Jay Peanut Festival at Gabbart Farm: 

Peanut Festival pictures by lwblumjr - Photobucket

Here's my dad's 961 on display.


----------

